# Parasitic pilot flame?



## Eaglecarver (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello All
I,m new to the community, and like many who join, need sage advice.
My compulsive DIY ways may have gotten me into trouble again. I have a Jotul Allagash GF300 DV IPI propane stove with a SIT Proflame 2 control system. It is about three years old. The stove was exhibiting a week pilot flame that was not touching the flame sensor. There is a pilot flame adjustment screw on the gas valve that did not adjust the flame in any way when I turned it either clockwise or counter clockwise.

Therefore I naturally I decided to break out the compressor and set to work dismantling the pilot circuit, from the pilot head to the gas valve. Also removed the pilot adjustment screw from the gas valve and proceeded to blow compressed air through the pilot head and tubing in an effort to clean out any blockages. And in a laps of good reasoning blew a good puff of compressed air into the hole from which the pilot adjusting screw was removed.

Well... then the stove was reassembled and lit. the pilot worked great, it had perfect flame sensor impingement and good blue color, the main burner ignited beautifully. Sounds great right?
Nope.   Now the pilot will not shut off in IPI mode without turning main gas supply off and I get an error code on the controller (2 red flashes) that indicates "Parasitic pilot flame"  Huhhh!  (scratching my head)  What the heck does that mean???

Anyhow I am wondering if I in my infinite wisdom could I have ruined the gas valve by blowing compressed air into the pilot adjustment screw cavity, and what the code "parasitic pilot flame" means? Also how may I go about diagnosing this problem?

 My freezing wife and Cat thank you in advance and of course so do I


----------



## Tech Guru (Oct 24, 2018)

Parasitic pilot flame sounds like it detected a pilot out of the allowed sequence.  Often means the pilot hood is grounding out (if no flame is present).  As most IPI systems rectify the pilot via current, not heat, it could mean the sensor wire has become damaged (bare) and is contacting metal, or there may be an issue with the overall system grounding.  In some case I have seen this because there is a pilot burning where none should be, which may be a glitch in the control system or possibly a valve leaking gas via the pilot solenoid.


----------



## Eaglecarver (Oct 24, 2018)

Tech Guru said:


> Parasitic pilot flame sounds like it detected a pilot out of the allowed sequence.  Often means the pilot hood is grounding out (if no flame is present).  As most IPI systems rectify the pilot via current, not heat, it could mean the sensor wire has become damaged (bare) and is contacting metal, or there may be an issue with the overall system grounding.  In some case I have seen this because there is a pilot burning where none should be, which may be a glitch in the control system or possibly a valve leaking gas via the pilot solenoid.



Thank you for your reply Tech Guru!
However I think the problem is resolved. After much consideration of the symptoms, i went out on the proverbial ledge and ordered and installed a new gas control valve. The new valves was installed a coupe of days ago and so far all is working properly. I’ll keep my fingers crossed.
 Seems I did damage the gas control valve by blasting it with compressed air (duuhh). Live and learn right?
Anyhow the wife and cat are happy now, and as they say, “happy wife happy life”.

Take care.


----------

